# White discharge from vulva?



## MaggieMae (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello,

I'm new to goats and have a question and hopefully someone can help.
I have 3 milking goats, 2 Lamanchas and 1 Lamancha/Sannen cross which is currently in milk. 
They where in with a Buck all of September and I think all of them were in heat (Sept 15-19). I didn't see them getting mounted but the Lamancha/Sannen was quite dirty around the hips, so I assume she got bred. I have not noticed any signs of heat in her and no discharge.
The other 2 I'm not sure. I have been watching them if they are coming back into heat.
All I have noticed that both of them been having white discharge. It started two weeks after them being with the buck and it's every couple of days. No other signs of heat.
I did let them smell the buck rag, but they didn't get very exited other than smelling it.
All 3 of them are second freshner. 
Could they be bred or is there some thing wrong? Thanks.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi there - welcome to the forum and welcome to goat ownership!

It is really impossible for us to guess on this situation. Does can have discharge after being bred by a buck, during heat cycles, and later on in pregnancy.

I highly recommend you send in a blood or urine sample for each doe to a lab for pregnancy testing so that you know for sure, guessing is just too difficult! It has to be at least 30 days since they were bred, so it sounds like next week would be the time.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

What is the discharge like? is it super stringy and thick? or light? Is it full on white? or is it cloudy? Can you maybe get a picture up?


----------



## MaggieMae (Oct 8, 2015)

Laney3535 said:


> What is the discharge like? is it super stringy and thick? or light? Is it full on white? or is it cloudy? Can you maybe get a picture up?


Thanks for the replies. 
The discharge is white and seems to be thick. Just like when they were in heat on the 18 Sept. I first noticed it Oct 1. I figured she didn't take. She had it all weekend long and more on the Oct 8. Of and on thru the weekend and again Oct 14. Just seems to be odd that they have this almost every day it seems. Now I have no clue when they are in heat 
First pic from the Oct 8, second Oct 14


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh! That's perfectly normal haha! They will have all sorts of weird discharge and stuff throughout pregnancy. Sometimes they will hold onto old semen as well :/ 

I've been raising dairy goats for 4 years, you can always shoot me a message to if you have a question! 

But the discharge is fine. If it was a lot more or yellow I would be concerned but that's normal discharge they will do that throughout the pregnancy


----------



## MaggieMae (Oct 8, 2015)

Laney3535 said:


> Oh! That's perfectly normal haha! They will have all sorts of weird discharge and stuff throughout pregnancy. Sometimes they will hold onto old semen as well :/
> 
> I've been raising dairy goats for 4 years, you can always shoot me a message to if you have a question!
> 
> But the discharge is fine. If it was a lot more or yellow I would be concerned but that's normal discharge they will do that throughout the pregnancy


Thanks ... so there might be a chance that they are pregnant!
I'll guess I wait a couple more weeks and see if they go into heat again before I get the buck again.


----------

